
NCent Labs Blockchain and Incentives Hackathon: August 18 - kk_ncnt
https://ncent.io/Applications/hackCent/hackCent.html
======
kk_ncnt
Join the first nCent Labs HackCent hackathon on Saturday, August 18!

nCent Labs is a Stanford / Google / MIT PhD-led blockchain startup backed by
Sequoia, SV Angel, Winklevoss Capital, MetaStable, Naval Ravikant, Steve
Jurvetson, and others. We're building a base layer protocol for incentive
markets.

HackCent participant teams are challenged to build full-stack applications
using our sandbox and SDK. This is the first hackathon to focus on incentives
on a blockchain!

All participants will receive nCent swag and JobCents and the winning projects
will receive prizes and interviews!

Sign up your team here to participate in person from 9am-9pm Redwood City, CA
or virtually. (We need devs but also designers, and business folks to
contribute-- and also fans to help cheer the teams on)!

For more information check out our website and download our litepaper.

To the Moon!

